# Tanya



## markc (May 8, 2004)

Here's some of the pics from the shoot I mentioned. I met Tanya through One Model Place. She agreed to trade time for prints, which is something I feel really lucky about, as she was really easy going and knew what she was doing. I'm really glad I got to shoot Jade as a friend first, having three days under low-pressure. I only had a few hours with Tanya so there wasn't as much "give". Each time I do this it gets easier, so I'm guessing next time will go even smoother.

Anyway, here are the ones I've gotten ready so far.






















The gallery is here. I'll be adding more later as I get to them.


----------



## Nytmair (May 8, 2004)

nice shots! all your shots have GREAT contrast.... keep it up man! 

-Dan


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

mark, what is that soft black border around your pics? i love it!!



md


----------



## markc (May 8, 2004)

I got it from a demo of a border software package, I think. The software is long gone, but I just pasted the border into a transparent layer that I saved. To use it, I just resize and then copy/paste. It's supposed to be similar to the edge of a negative. I'm not trying to fool anyone with it, it's just that the sharp edged borders don't usually work well with my style.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## c0ntr0lz (May 8, 2004)

great shots very beautiful!!  and she is just amazingly beautiful
i like the 3rd the best   they way her hair is blowing in the breeze
i bet it was stuff getting some good shots with all that angel hair blowing around

i'm on one model place too   just haven't gotten time to get together with anyone yet.


----------



## Harpper (May 8, 2004)

Sweet shots you have here Mark. I really like your portrait work. For me, your 3rd and 4th ones make a really strong statement, but I also like the other two. The bokeh on the trees make a great background. The second is a tad overexposured especially against her white shirt but it's still a good shot. 

Her poses are also great. It really does seem like she knows what she's doing. It's nice to take pictures of people who are comfortable in front of the camera and knows what you want. Did you have to coach her much?


----------



## danalec99 (May 9, 2004)

Neat work Mark; I like the 2nd and 3rd. 

You should seriously think of getting commercial (if you haven't thought of it yet)!!


----------



## mrsid99 (May 9, 2004)

That third one is exceptional. very professional!


----------



## vonnagy (May 10, 2004)

> mark, what is that soft black border around your pics? i love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> md



damn, md is really losing it. mark, the model is a hottie  great work, shot 3 is fab matie  all are great! it could be me, but shot 2 looks like it might have a bit of distortion on the legs.. is this the 50mm you shot with?


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

Thanks, everyone!



			
				vonnagy said:
			
		

> it could be me, but shot 2 looks like it might have a bit of distortion on the legs.. is this the 50mm you shot with?


I know. It's a 50mm on the 10D, so it's about 80mm. Weird, huh? That one does bother me. I'm not enthused about it overall, but I wanted to get some variety up. Hopefully I can work on more of them this week.


----------



## manda (May 10, 2004)

So this is who I lost out to?

I might as well not have even bothered entering!!!!


lovely shots despite her stealing my fiance


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> So this is who I lost out to?
> 
> I might as well not have even bothered entering!!!!
> 
> ...


Girl, I'll do a shoot with you anyday.
(I just need transport )


----------



## manda (May 10, 2004)

got a wide angle lens?


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> got a wide angle lens?


Stop it, you.  :?

*refrains from making comment about hillshoist*


----------



## manda (May 10, 2004)

The hillshoist I dont have a problem with, its the *tries to think of euphemism for big arse*.........


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> *tries to think of euphemism for big arse*.........


Pffft! I think we need a few hours together to prove you wrong.
With a camera.


----------



## manda (May 10, 2004)

But see I could have quoted u back without the 2nd sentence. :greenpbl:

You're too lovely. Better stop or people will start to think we're getting hitched or something.


----------



## photogoddess (May 10, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> The hillshoist I dont have a problem with, its the *tries to think of euphemism for big arse*.........



They call it having "too much junk in the trunk" or a "bedanga butt" (but dang that's a big butt)

I've seen pics of you. You do NOT have a big arse. I'm sure all of the guys here think it's just perfect.


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I've seen pics of you. You do NOT have a big arse. I'm sure all of the guys here think it's just perfect.


Of course. Otherwise she wouldn't be wearing the mandapants.

*has thoughts of her not wearing the mandapants*

Err...  I'll be going now.
I can't help it! I'm a visual thinker. Go figure.


----------



## manda (May 10, 2004)

:shock: 

im so confused by these threads lol

thankyou goddess


----------



## dezmaas (May 10, 2004)

Guys...get a room!


----------



## markc (May 14, 2004)

I worked on a couple more today.












These looked pretty good on my desktop machine, but now on my laptop they look a bit soft on the contrast. Shazbot.


----------



## Moni (May 14, 2004)

From your first submission I love the 1st and 3rd most 
And from 2nd Session: 2nd one


----------



## Harpper (May 14, 2004)

I like the white glow in the background on your 2nd set of pictures. Along with the bokeh it adds a great surreal look. Her dark hair and jacket works well against the white background. If I had to choose I would pick number 2 as the one that stands out more. Great pictures once again.


----------



## drlynn (May 14, 2004)

Nice shots, Mark! Awesome work as usual.

But you dropped Manda for her?  Take some aspirin, man, you're sick!


----------



## anua (May 15, 2004)

hi mark!

there is something i like a lot about all your works - this is kind of purity and clarity (im not sure if the english words are good here - but im sure you'll know what i mean -) )

you have very good portraits here - especially i like #1, #3 and #4, plus #2 from the second submission.
#3, #4 - just great
#1 - like a girl's expression a lot , but i was thinking about different crops here....i like this crop, but i was wondering what would it look like if you crop it 'horizontal'?  (i mean - from below ->to cut off  beneath the neckline (or higher), and from the top -> just about one cm - cropping a bit top of the head) - what do you think about it?

i think it can be ineresting too -)

anyway...great work, mark! -))


----------



## markc (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the comments!



			
				drlynn said:
			
		

> But you dropped Manda for her?  Take some aspirin, man, you're sick!


Hey! It wasn't my decision. I was the one that got dumped. *grumble*


----------



## markc (May 15, 2004)

anua said:
			
		

> hi mark!
> 
> there is something i like a lot about all your works - this is kind of purity and clarity (im not sure if the english words are good here - but im sure you'll know what i mean -) )


Thanks, anua!



> #1 - like a girl's expression a lot , but i was thinking about different crops here....i like this crop, but i was wondering what would it look like if you crop it 'horizontal'?  (i mean - from below ->to cut off  beneath the neckline (or higher), and from the top -> just about one cm - cropping a bit top of the head) - what do you think about it?
> 
> i think it can be ineresting too -)



You're right! That is a good crop. Thanks!


----------



## A.Rotshtein (May 15, 2004)

Tanya very beautiful  

Nice shots in b&w love it...

Tanya looks great in the most of the shots.....well done  

AR


----------



## anua (May 15, 2004)

mark! i love #3!!!  
its great!

im not sure if i remember well.....hmmm.....these are your first model shots? :shock:  :shock:   or did i just mixed somethin'?
great job!
love your portraits -

(ps.i dont wanna be too picky -, but i would crop #1 even more from the top, just a little bit more   )


----------



## markc (May 15, 2004)

anua said:
			
		

> (ps.i dont wanna be too picky -, but i would crop #1 even more from the top, just a little bit more   )


Yeah, good idea. That was just a quick one to see what it was like. I'll probably play with it more later.

Friends have posed for me, and I've done candids of people I don't know, but this is the first time I've actively worked with someone I didn't already know and who had modeling experience. I didn't think I would like doing posed work, but I really enjoy the interaction.

One more.... for now.








The focus on her face is only a titch off, but at 1.4, it doesn't take much. I still like the pose, so I worked it up anyway.


----------



## Harpper (May 15, 2004)

From your 3rd set the 2nd & 3rd pictures are fantastic. She has a great pose in the 2nd picture and I don't know why but there is an innocent feel to that picture. She looks rather sweet in that picture. The 3rd picture has a nice touch to it. I like how her head is tilted to one side and the hair over her eyes adds character to the picture. 

Your 4th set is also a great picture. I definitely agree about the good pose. I also like how the wind is blowing her hair in the direction of her face. Along with the slanting horizon there is a uniqueness about this picture that makes it stand out from the rest.


----------



## manda (May 16, 2004)

I got dumped myself last night. 
Payback. 

I love these newer ones Mark especially the 2nd up close. She looks very natural in that one.


----------



## c0ntr0lz (May 16, 2004)

can i get her #?  she's just amazingly beautiful
ask her if she wants to move to dallas too.

great work
i like the new ones
i like the little smile she puts on


----------



## markc (May 18, 2004)

c0ntr0lz said:
			
		

> i like the little smile she puts on


Heh. I asked her about it, as it didn't seem like she wanted to give me a toothy smile. She said her canines are a bit prominent and she didn't like how they looked in pictures, so she usually had this sly little smile.

I'm finally finished with them, I think. It seemed like every day I would see something I wanted to change and I would go back and play with them again. I guess it's time to put my foot down and say I'm done.

Here's another:







And here's all of them.

I don't know if anyone would remember what they looked like before, but I'd be interested to hear what you think of the changes.


----------



## Moni (May 18, 2004)

This one is awsome 

Markc you really do well with models


----------

